
How to deal with the everyday injustices of office life - yarapavan
https://www.ft.com/content/c476526c-9185-11e8-b639-7680cedcc421
======
pandasun
I got paywalled.

Edit: [https://outline.com/MFWtVc](https://outline.com/MFWtVc)

